# Has anyone ever suffered these symptoms from Anavar?



## mac762339 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok I am two weeks into Anavar started the first week at 20mgs second week 40mgs. The first week no problems second week getting some sides . I don't belive its the upping of the dose causing  the syptoms ,happens after the first 10mgs of the day which I split 10mgs 4 times a day.Not sure if its from the Anavar or just coincedence and might just have a stomach bug .

1. Constant upset stomach ocasional shits

2. Complete loss of appetite no desire to eat (not like me)

3. Alot of trouble sleeping

4. A high anxiety level and genral  dis -ease

Heres the thing I am starting to see results I look great LOL. I don't wanna stop but not sure if its the Anavar causing these symptoms. I know that Anavar can cause trouble sleeping I can deal with that. I also know it can cause stomach irratation. Thats tough to deal with cause I can't eat .So on top of the question has anyone experienced this, my second question would be any advice on how I might lessen them. Like taking with certian foods or supplements that may help. I would really apprecite some advice. I know some may say only Anavar because I keep a real clean diet and train correctlly it takes very little for me to see dramatic changes. Already much harder my skin looks much thinner.So I want to continue but could use some advice. Thanks all.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Ok I am two weeks into Anavar started the first week at 20mgs second week 40mgs. The first week no problems second week getting some sides . I don't belive its the upping of the dose causing  the syptoms ,happens after the first 10mgs of the day which I split 10mgs 4 times a day.Not sure if its from the Anavar or just coincedence and might just have a stomach bug .
> 
> 1. Constant upset stomach ocasional shits
> 
> ...



If your doing an avar only cycle and experiencing them it is highly likely it is is down the avar and not just a unlucky stomach bug etc.

Well most of the sides are not too bad and I am sure you can live with them. You could get a natural sleeping aid for that problem. Even taking something not natural may not be that bad as avar isn't that liver toxic. Chinese medicine shops can be useful for stuff like that.

My best tip for your appetite would be vitamin B-12. It is moreorless pointless getting orals as absorption isn't very good. You need to use an injectable B12. That will sort everything. Go on the synthetek banner and get the SYNTHELAMIN product. That will sort that problem and will improve other things too. 

Don't forget to drink lots of water too.

The anxiety problem should go away with improved sleep and eating right. But if it is still there you can get various supplements to help you out. These include Kava Kava, St John's Wort, Damiana etc etc. Look them up they are all good. The are lots more. Many are mild sedatives and some can even be aphrodisiac too. Don't worry about them messing with your gym routine. But if you look at others make sure they are only mild as others may effect energy levels significantly. Some might help with your sleeping problem too. Just research the many others and pick what you feel best. But I imagine your cycle is only about 8 weeks so I imagine they might not be needed unless it gets worse. If you do pick one of the 3 I would suggest St John's Wort as that is only a gentle sedative and will improve your moods. Plus it works by increasing the level of neurotransmitters in the central nervous system such as serotonin and dopamine... so you will feel great. They use it for mild depression sometimes just to give people that little happy kick.

Hope it helps


----------



## mac762339 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Elvia . I will for sure pick up the St Johns right away. I will hit the Sythetek site for the B-12. It just sucks to see these results but not be able to trully enjoy them due to whatever syptoms Im suffering from.I will keep an eye on them .I did research sides on Web MD it talks of rare liver symptoms occuring that resemble some of my syptoms but don't belive I could possiblly suffer liver damage this quick. Plus I don't drink Alchol or use any rec drugs. I also have not noticed discoluration of my urine so not that worried. Might just lower the dose a bit see what happens . And also do the things you suggested. Thanks man


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Thanks Elvia . I will for sure pick up the St Johns right away. I will hit the Sythetek site for the B-12. It just sucks to see these results but not be able to trully enjoy them due to whatever syptoms Im suffering from.I will keep an eye on them .I did research sides on Web MD it talks of rare liver symptoms occuring that resemble some of my syptoms but don't belive I could possiblly suffer liver damage this quick. Plus I don't drink Alchol or use any rec drugs. I also have not noticed discoluration of my urine so not that worried. Might just lower the dose a bit see what happens . And also do the things you suggested. Thanks man



Yeah it is always best being safe but reading side effects online will just freak most out. Every medicine/compound as a huge list of possible sides. It's so common for someone to look online then freak out. With the avar that is not very liver toxic at all. And although everyone is different your liver really is extremely durable. You really have to fuck about to mess it up. Stuff like dbol, adrol and drinking heavy etc. As you don't drink or take rec drugs I would predict your liver is in excellent condition and your just experiencing sides some can get on avar. I used to drink lots amongst many things and my liver was in great condition. I done a cycle with adrol in and that fucked it up abit but I am back to normal... your liver can repair itself. But no more adrol for me.

I said St John's Wort as it helps with most of the things you are experiencing (anxiety, sleep etc). Although it is mainly used as a mild anti-depressant (mood enhancer). Everyone can take it as it's not like anxiety meds such as valium etc. I would defo rec it... it is good for your immune system too! It's been around for ages and has a good reputation.

The Kava Kava is good too but the reason I put that first is because it also acts as a muscle relaxant. But again that is mild and may even be a good thing when in the gym. People used to take GHB for that reason (so they could lift past the pain barrier) which is stupid and just far too extreme. Anyway good luck and let me know how you find them.


----------



## mac762339 (Jun 19, 2008)

No doubt ! Thanks Elvia


----------



## bigmark3d (Jun 20, 2008)

this is very normal with anavar. Loss of appetite that is why it is good for cutting. Mild headaches and increased anxiety are also side effects. Atleast you know you have var cause u are getting the correct side effects. and like you said you are getting better. you could get some anti anxiety medicine to help you, or do the herbal remedy thing. hope that helps. also try splitting the dosages 2 times a day not 4. am and pm, should help with stomach. and dont take it to late or you wont sleep. 

Bigmark3d


----------



## bsteelz (Jun 23, 2008)

*hmmm*

reply to up.. I have recently started on some anavar.. Now some might say my choice of cyc is off or crazy or whatever i just gave it a shot...but it has worked amazing for me thus far.. I went with some EQ for like 8weeks then switched to 4weeks of dbol and in my last week of dbol added my anavar for 3 weeks maybe 4 its kinda alot on the body right now so Ill need some serious recovery time i feel like after the fact but i am noticing some good results but no side effects like above.. a little stomach trouble sometimess first thing in the morning but nothing else.. now I am only 20mgs a day till this week is over and then will go to thirty to finish so we'll see.. I also have my cuz who is doing just anavar and thus far hasnt complained to me about anysides either but he is also only 20 a day.. we'll see let ya know what happens...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 23, 2008)

bsteelz said:
			
		

> reply to up.. I have recently started on some anavar.. Now some might say my choice of cyc is off or crazy or whatever i just gave it a shot...but it has worked amazing for me thus far.. I went with some EQ for like 8weeks then switched to 4weeks of dbol and in my last week of dbol added my anavar for 3 weeks maybe 4 its kinda alot on the body right now so Ill need some serious recovery time i feel like after the fact but i am noticing some good results but no side effects like above.. a little stomach trouble sometimess first thing in the morning but nothing else.. now I am only 20mgs a day till this week is over and then will go to thirty to finish so we'll see.. I also have my cuz who is doing just anavar and thus far hasnt complained to me about anysides either but he is also only 20 a day.. we'll see let ya know what happens...



That has to be the craziest cycle I have ever hear of. To be honest I do think it is wrong but if your happy then cool. There is no right answer and everyone is different. You get so many bashing oral only or no test etc etc. But many respond amazingly well. Like I am about to start 6 weeks of tbol and it won't shut me down much and I am certain I will get good gains from it. So if all goes to plan few/no sides and decent gains. I am not expecting amazing things and to be honest I don't need amazing things just alittle add on cos things are going well.

But anyway 4 weeks of dbol after 8 weeks of Eq is crazy to me... ha! Avar at the end is fine and many go with that approach. It took me a min to accept you hadn't done a typo. Not so crazy if you done eq for 8 weeks and dbol in 2nd half of those 8 weeks then went onto the avar. But I do think it is best to seperate pill routines as they are liver toxic.

In the future I would shorten it alittle and combine 2 at a time. I just think you are gonna get unnecessary sides that you wouldn't experience if not doing one after the other. I think anyone would get great gains of dbol on their first time so that shouldn't effect your decision whether this cycle was a complete success. Well goodluck to you and I hope it turns out good. Juast be careful. Avar is liver toxic but not so much.. it is low/moderate. But if your doing it after 4 weeks of dbol that will be putting unnecessary strain on your liver. I wouldn't be surprised if you start getting bad stomach pains in the final weeks. But hopefully it will be good. Atleast this way you can start your PCT a day after your last pill. 

I would never to that cycle but if it works out for you then fine. But if you ever decide to do that mad combo again maybe look at something like the below.

Weeks 1-12= Eq
Weeks 1-4= Dbol
Weeks 8-12= Avar

By the way please people please don't just read the above and say thats a crap cycle cos I am not recommending it by any means. I do think that would give you good gains but imo you have to have a test base. It would be a great cycle with a test e base. Anyway like I said goodluck and I was just saying how I would do it.


----------



## bsteelz (Jun 25, 2008)

*cyc*

yeah thanks for the heads up Vi.. what do you mean by test e base because i have some test e to load with my next run some time later.. you mean add a couple of weeks of test in there somehwere???? Yeah I know it does sound crazy huh.. But I just wanted to try something out there kinda and see what happ.. im like a self stuck ginea pig!.. I have got crazy strength gains and great size and deff.. My benches both reg and incline are sick in the 300's and up to 4 my squats are ridiculouse too.. over all stronger than I have ever been and look amazing and Im not even done.. yet.. Yeah I wasnt real savvy on the pill combo and maybe not the best idea but my fluid intake is way high to help the liver a little and the dbol has been minimal as in only 10-20 mg a day at the most and my var started at 20 and go to 30 by the end.. and then taper down a little...I was sure someone would tell me i was wacked for that run but as ive tried numerouse diff. cycs before I figured why not.. maybe a bad idea? but like i said i am pretty careful with my doses and recov. and it has done amazing for me.. thanks for the suggestion tho I may try it your way next time around because you seem to be pretty knowledgable about this game and i got great results my way so im sure i would do better with your input.. thanks bro!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 25, 2008)

bsteelz said:
			
		

> yeah thanks for the heads up Vi.. what do you mean by test e base because i have some test e to load with my next run some time later.. you mean add a couple of weeks of test in there somehwere???? Yeah I know it does sound crazy huh.. But I just wanted to try something out there kinda and see what happ.. im like a self stuck ginea pig!.. I have got crazy strength gains and great size and deff.. My benches both reg and incline are sick in the 300's and up to 4 my squats are ridiculouse too.. over all stronger than I have ever been and look amazing and Im not even done.. yet.. Yeah I wasnt real savvy on the pill combo and maybe not the best idea but my fluid intake is way high to help the liver a little and the dbol has been minimal as in only 10-20 mg a day at the most and my var started at 20 and go to 30 by the end.. and then taper down a little...I was sure someone would tell me i was wacked for that run but as ive tried numerouse diff. cycs before I figured why not.. maybe a bad idea? but like i said i am pretty careful with my doses and recov. and it has done amazing for me.. thanks for the suggestion tho I may try it your way next time around because you seem to be pretty knowledgable about this game and i got great results my way so im sure i would do better with your input.. thanks bro!



I forgot you had only done 10mg/20mg dbol. That should be fine then. But like I said it would be better not doing one after the other. So doing the eq and dbol togther then avar at the end... that way your not on as long. 

It's good that you feel great. I do think if anyone done dbol they would feel that way it's just how you feel afterwards. But I am sure you will be cool. You have experience and know how those compounds react to you. Hey i am up for always trying new things and being different - thats the way to be.

When I said a test base that would go against what you usually do. A test base is what most feel everyone should have for every cycle. Put it this way when I think about cycles there is no right answer and just 1 thing alone could be good or even combining 4 compounds etc etc. But when I think about a cycle I think a test base is always best so that could be sust, test e, test c, test p, test s etc etc. Then I would think about adding other injectable such as mast, eq, primo, deca, tren etc. And I think I respond excellently to orals so I would add some of them.... such as dbol, avar, tbol, winny etc. The test base will suppress you more. Put if you do the likes of deca or tren you need to have test cause they suppress you so much and it just gives you that kick. Plus test is the best muscle building steroid around.

So even though I will change my way from time to time (such as doing a t-bol only cycle soon) the above is the system I will use for 90% of future cycles. I don't think you need 4 compounds... many like to throw in so many at the same time and I don't realyl see the need. 3 is a well balanced formula imo but so is 2.

Then you have things like clen, proviron, certain peptides, tribulus, creatine etc etc. They are all extras I would consider adding to any cycle to see if they will help things. I have posted my next 3 cycles on a thread called 
'future cycles' this week. I should do them exactly how I have written... you never know though.


----------



## Baron (Sep 19, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Ok I am two weeks into Anavar started the first week at 20mgs second week 40mgs. The first week no problems second week getting some sides . I don't belive its the upping of the dose causing  the syptoms ,happens after the first 10mgs of the day which I split 10mgs 4 times a day.Not sure if its from the Anavar or just coincedence and might just have a stomach bug .
> 
> 1. Constant upset stomach ocasional shits
> 
> ...



i'm currently experiencing numbers 2 and 3. Means you got real var =)


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 20, 2008)

Anavar is actualy one of the few that Made me feel Good! No bad sides at all, 
It Just made me feel good and strong. Mg-per mg it blows away most other orals imo


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 20, 2008)

ANAVAR has never given me any sides really at any dose.


----------



## mac762339 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sides only lasted a week or so.After that stuff was awesome. I did about ten weeks at 40mgs a day . How long should I wait for the next one about ten weeks?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 21, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Sides only lasted a week or so.After that stuff was awesome. I did about ten weeks at 40mgs a day . How long should I wait for the next one about ten weeks?




Yes 10 wks would be nice break.
Have natural levels tested to see where you stand.


----------

